# CVS - Netbeans



## Guest (4. Feb 2006)

hallo!

ich und ein mitschüler arbeiten an unserem abschlussprojekt. wir nützten beide netbeans 5.0 final. Wir wollen cvs über netbeans nützten, haben davon aber nicht sehr viel ahnung. wir haben uns das so vorgestellt: das das projekt auf unseren webspace gespeichert ist, damit jeder gleich die aktuellste version hat. geht das überhaupt?
wie muss ich vorgehen? muss man da vorher was einrichten? auch bei den checkout einstellungen sind wir gescheitert.

danke im voraus.


----------



## kama (4. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

Zuerst ein mal müsst Ihr einen CVS - Server einrichten. Dann kann man aus dem Repository auch auschecken.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise
PS.: Warum anonym ?


----------



## Gast (5. Feb 2006)

und wie richte ich sowas ein?


----------



## kama (5. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

zuerst einmal die Hompage besuchen
http://www.nongnu.org/cvs/

und dann die Anleitung lesen.
http://ximbiot.com/cvs/manual/

Edit: Sorry das hier hab' ich noch vergessen:
http://cvsbook.red-bean.com/

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

